# Lars RAE#7 - Bad dog & Bad Handler run and & the redemption run!



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I'll first post the redemption run in Advanced B with a 100 and first place! LOL 






This is the run where we both should have been punched in the head for being bad dogs and bad handlers- 84 and no placement. He rawr'ed his fool head off through the whole course - 6 points for excessive barking and shoving me into the wall on the fast ("Errors of Enthusiasm" as I like to call these sort points). I called him "fresh" with a stay hand motion instead of actually telling him to stay at the "sit/stay." He didn't stay because 'Simon' didn't say so - 10 points gone. Good goin' Mrs. Boats. :doh:


----------

